# For those of you who don’t frequent “upstairs”……..



## Spotlite (Jan 1, 2023)

Please see the message from hummerpoo’s wife in the Idolatry thread. Post 146.

hummerpoo interacted here regularly and will definitely be missed.






						Idolatry
					

When faith is, by way of distinction, associated with nationality or ethnicity; it becomes idolatry.



					forum.gon.com


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 2, 2023)

That really sux


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 2, 2023)

Prayers for Mrs. Wood & her family.


----------

